# Servus zusammen



## XerXes (31 Mai 2006)

Ich bin der Chris aus dem schönen Süden Deutschlands
Hab mich vor ner langen Zeit mal angemeldet und seither nichmehr ins Board geschaut...vorhin die mail vom Muli zwecks den Mindestposts bekommen und mich glatt wieder an die page erinnert^^
Also werd ich mich jetz mal in Ruhe umschaun und auch schön artig posten...und achja... ich bin n alter Nörgler aber ich meins selten wirklich ernst xD


----------



## Muli (31 Mai 2006)

Dann mal willkommen an Board du alter Querolant!
Wir werden hier sicher noch ein wenig Spaß haben mit deinen konstrktiven Kritiken 

Greetz Muli!


----------



## Driver (31 Mai 2006)

ich heiße dich auch willkommen Xerxes! 
an einer gesunden kritik hat glaube ich keiner etwas auszusetzen 

viel spaß bei uns & auf ein frohes posten


----------



## spoiler (2 Juni 2006)

Moin Moin aus dem Norden auch von mir


----------

